

Facebook HHVM Symfony2 benchmarks (2013) - kayoone
http://blog.liip.ch/archive/2013/10/29/hhvm-and-symfony2.html

======
ulms
Note that this was posted in late Oct 2013, whereas according to the HHVM
blog[1] there were major stability, unit test, and performance improvements
made to HHVM for a variety of frameworks (including Symfony) in mid December,
thus this may be slightly out of date.

[1] [http://www.hhvm.com/blog/2813/we-are-the-98-5-and-
the-16](http://www.hhvm.com/blog/2813/we-are-the-98-5-and-the-16)

~~~
lsmith77
indeed .. the numbers should be even better now.

------
rschmitty
I'd suggest submitting to
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)

------
jasey
I'm surprised at the huge gain from going to php 5.3 with Apc to 5.5 with send
opcache...

